
WhatsApp co-founder: 'I sold my users' privacy' with Facebook acquisition - monsieurpng
https://www.cnet.com/news/whatsapp-cofounder-i-sold-my-users-privacy-with-facebook-acquisition
======
anoncoward111
Don't worry about it, Acton! My privacy was gone a long time ago. I still
appreciate whatsapp for being such a lean and ubiquitous platform.

------
jslakro
What a surprise! -_-

